# Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (9. März 2015)

*Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Testet und behaltet einen von sieben Thermalright-Kühlern nach Wahl!

Bis zu 14 Lesertester dürfen frei wählen zwischen sieben unterschiedlichen Modellen. Zur Auswahl stehen folgende Modelle:

*Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Thermalright Macho 90:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Thermalright Macho Zero:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Thermalright Silver Arrow ITX:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Thermalright True Spirit 120:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Thermalright True Spirit 140 BW Rev. A:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thermalright stelle eine bunte Mischung aus Doppelturmkühlern für besonders hohe Leistung, Turmkühlern für den semi-aktiven Betrieb sowie mit kompakteren Abmessungen als auch flachen HTPC-Kühlern zur Verfügung. Sämtliche Modelle eignen sich sowohl für AMD-Systeme (AM2(+), AM3(+), FM1, FM2(+)) als auch Intel-Prozessoren (775, 1150, 1155, 1156, 1366). Montagematerial für den Sockel 2011(-v3) beinhalten alle Modelle mit Ausnahme des Macho 90 sowie des AXP-200 Muscle.

Mehr Bildmaterial und detaillierte Informationen zu allen sieben ausgeschriebenen Prozessorkühlern gibt es bei Thermalright: 
- AXP-200 Muscle 
- HR-02 Macho Rev. B 
- Macho 90 
- Macho Zero 
- Silver Arrow ITX  (Kompatibilitätsliste)
- True Spirit 120i  (Kompatibilitätsliste)
- True Spirit 140 BW Rev. A

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games         Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Thermalright die  Chance   dazu: Bis zu 14 PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, einen Prozessorkühler   nach Wahl zu testen. (Die Anzahl der verschickten Testmuster hängt von  der Anzahl und Qualität der Bewerbungen ab.)   Nachdem ihr einen  ausführlichen  Testbericht  im   PCGH-Extreme-Forum      veröffentlicht  habt, dürft ihr die  Hardware    behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit CPU-Kühlern aus, schreibt gerne und  möchtet              einen  Test eines Prozessorkühlers von Thermalright verfassen?  Dann  bewerbt      euch     in  diesem Thread des  PCGH-Extreme-Forums -  schreibt   einfach,  was     genau ihr   ausprobieren möchtet und warum  ihr euch   besonders  gut  als          Lesertester  eignet. Bitte  gebt bei eurer  Bewerbung  an, mit welcher  Hardware ihr den Kühler  testen möchtet und welche(s) Modell(e) (Details siehe  Thermalright-Website) ihr bevorzugt.   (Pro  Lesertest wird ein  Modell zur Verfügung gestellt.) Erfahrungen mit CPU-Kühlern  und   vorhandene   Vergleichsprodukte sind      natürlich von  Vorteil,    außerdem solltet  ihr  eine  Kamera bedienen  und     gut  lesbare Texte    verfassen können.  Wer     noch  kein  Mitglied im       PCGH-Extreme-Forum  ist,  muss sich  zunächst       (kostenlos)      registrieren.

Wichtig: Lesertester des Macho Zero erhalten für ihr System passende Fan Ducts - bitte gebt bei eurer Bewerbung an, ob ihr die Größe 120 oder 140 mm benötigt. Lesertester des True Spirit 120i oder Silver Arrow ITX verfügen idealerweise über eine als kompatibel aufgeführte Mini-ITX-Hauptplatine. Prüfe bitte anhand der Abmessungen vorab, ob der Kühler in dein Gehäuse passt.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und           endet voraussichtlich am 10.05.2015. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss    der      vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige    Verzögerungen      müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt    werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält       sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom   Lesertester zurückzufordern und   den     Lesertester zukünftig nicht   mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der     Lesertest   folgende Anforderungen   nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 6.000 Zeichen (ohne  Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand         beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht   von       anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Montag, dem 23.03.2015, um 12 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## gorgeous188 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Ja... da habe ich gerade erst den Testbericht der Lepa Lüfter fertiggestellt, schon kommt die nächste Aktion 

Passend zu meinem Ultra-Silent-PC kommt "_natürlich_" nur der Macho Zero in Frage. Dieser muss sich in meinem Testsystem mit dem ebenfalls passiven Zalman FX-100 Cube messen. Mit dessen Kühlleistung bin ich sehr zufrieden, nur die Montage ist eine Zumutung. Da ich meinen Lüfter lieber oben als hinten im Gehäuse einbaue, möchte ich sowohl mit als auch ohne Fan Duct messen, wie sich die Temperaturen entwickeln. Da ich mit 140mm Lüfter arbeite, wäre das auch die Größe für den Duct.
Des Weiteren verglichen werden auch: Verarbeitung, Lamellenabstand, Gewicht und Abmessungen. Auch die Montageanleitung ist beim FX-100 nicht so sonderlich hilfreich.

Mein System kennt ihr ja schon, aber ich führe die Komponenten gerne nochmal auf:
Core i5 2320 3,0GHz Sandy Bridge 95 Watt
Zalman FX-100 Cube
Asus P8B75-V ATX Mainboard
Asus Radeon R9 280 Strix OC 3GB
Fractal Design Ark Midi R2 Window Gehäuse
BeQuiet Straight Power E10 500W CM
BeQuiet SilentWings2 non-PWM 140mm Lüfter auf 5V
Samsung SSD 850 Pro

In der Signatur ist auch der Link zum aktuellen Sysprofile.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich ein weiteres Mal in die Silent-Kerbe schlagen könnte


----------



## Ion (9. März 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*



> Ihr kennt euch gut mit CPU-Kühlern aus, schreibt gerne und  möchtet               einen  Test eines Prozessorkühlers von Thermalright verfassen?


Ja, aber doch gerne 

Der letzte Lesertest in Form eines Artikels über den Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme hat mir persönlich viel Spaß gemacht.
Um mein Repertoire zu vervollständigen würde ich gerne meine Vorliebe für den *Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle* ausdrücken. Mich interessiert dabei die Kühlleistung in einem ausgewachsenen Gamer-PC (+OC-Test), insbesondere was die umliegenden Komponenten betrifft. Mein Mainboard bietet insgesamt 13 zusätzliche Temperatursensoren und ein großer Teil davon befindet sich im Bereich des CPU-Sockels.
Es wäre daher ein leichtes für mich die Unterschiede zu einem Tower-Kühler zu erfassen. Zudem fließt die Frischluft der 6 verbauten Gehäuselüfter mit in das Testergebnis ein.

Als Vergleichskühler habe ich mir den _Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A_ vorgestellt, da sich dieser etwa im gleichen Preisbereich befindet.

Hochauflösende Bilder zum Testprodukt und eine genaue Erläuterung der Details und der technischen Eigenschaften sind für mich ebenso selbstverständlich wie ein sauberer Testaufbau und eine generelle Übersicht über den Einbau.


Mein Testsystem: 

*CPU | *i7-3770K
*Mainboard | *AsRock Z77 Formula OC
*Arbeitsspeicher | *Samung Green Series 16GB DDR3 1600MHz CL7-8-8-21 1T
*Netzteil |* Cougar S700
*Gehäuse |* Corsair Carbide Air 540 (3x120mm Lüfter + 3x140mm Lüfter)
*Lüftersteuerung |* Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus
*Grafikkarte | *Gigabyte GTX 780ti Windforce OC
*Festplatte | *Western Digital Red 2TB
*SSD | *Samsung SSD 830 128GB 


Mit großer Freude wäre ich auch dieses mal gerne dabei. 


Ion


----------



## sav (9. März 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Nachdem ich schon beim 1. Teil der Thermalright Testaktion mitmachen durfte würde ich sehr gerne den Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B oder alternativ den Thermalright True Spirit 140 BW Rev. A testen.

Der Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power konnte in meinem Review überzeugen und ein Vergleich mit einem CPU-Kühler der ebenfalls in der oberen Mittelklasse angesiedelt ist und dazu noch vom selben Hersteller kommt wäre ein sehr interessanter Testkandidat.

Außerdem würde ich die Chance gerne dazu nutzen an meinem Aufbau der Reviews zu arbeiten, da ich stetig mein Niveau steigern, und mich dadurch natürlich verbessern möchte.

Neben dem Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power müsste sich der CPU-Kühler gegen den Cooler Master 612 V2 und Raijintek Themis Evo behaupten.

Folgendes Testsystem würde zum Einsatz kommen:

Intel Pentium G3220
ASRock H81 Pro BTC
2x 4GB Kingston Value LP CL9 DDR3 1333MHz
iGPU
OCZ Agility 3 120GB | Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Cougar S 550
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2

Für Fotos kommt eine Nikon COOLPIX L830 zum Einsatz.


----------



## Killer (10. März 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch für den Test für einen dieser Kühler. Hier auf dem Schreibtisch liegt noch ein Macho 02 aus der ersten Version. Diesen habe ich vor kurzem gegen einen [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Noctua NH-U14S ausgetauscht, weil der Macho 02 auf meinem Intel System zu Hohe Temperaturen entwickelt hat. Mit dem neuen Kühler sind meine werte um 6 bis 7 Grad niedriger geworden. Deswegen interessiert mich vor allem die neuauflage des Machos 02 Rev. B, Macho Zero oder der True Spirit 140 Rev. A da ich sehr gespannt wäre wie sich die Werte zwischen den Kühlern unterscheiden.
Ich bin auch in Besitz Zahlreicher Lüfter die auch in den einsatz des Tests kommen würden. Unter anderem sind es: Bequiet Silent Wings 2 140mm, [/FONT]NB-eLoop B12-2, Noctua NF-A15 sowie den Thermalright TY 147.
Hochwertige Bilder werden natürlich selbstverständlich zum Test hinzugefügt.

Hier poste ich mein sonstiges System, welches zum Test Einsatz kommt:
Intel SB 2600k @ 4,4 GHz @ Noctua NH-U14S, ASUS R9 290 DirectCU II OC @ Morpheus + 2x NB-eLoop B12-2 , 8 GB DDR3 2133 MHz, Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H, Samsung 840er 120 GB SSD + Crucial m500 240GB SSD + Crucial MX100 512 GB SSD, be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580, ASUS Xonar DX, Anidées AI-6 (Schalgedämmt) @ 4x be quiet! Dark Wings 140, LG IPS235P 23" Monitor


----------



## Straycatsfan (10. März 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Halli Hallo,

ja mich kennt man ja nun auch. .)

Wenn man zufrieden war würde ich glatt noch eine Neuauflage des Macho z. B. gegenüber dem im Haushalt befindlichen Macho 02, oder den Silver Arrow ITX, testen.

Identische Bedingungen, unverändertes Case und Lüfteranordnung kämen im Test zum tragen, der "altbewährte" Hitzkopf Phenom II X4 955BE natürlich.

Für den Test hätte ich gerade noch eine halbe Tube MX-2 über. .)

Sollten sich mehrere Interessenten für die Machos finden würde ich allerdings auch einen Vergleich zwischen dem ersten Macho und dem Silver Arrow ITX  anfertigen.

Im April ist dann dank Frühling die Raumluft auch etwas höher und die großen Jungs können zeigen was sie drauf haben.

Wenn man mich also berücksichtigen mag...gerne.

Gruß in die Runde.


----------



## limon1232011 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Hardwareteam,

vieleicht klappt es ja dieses mal mit meinem Einstand als Lesertester. Interressieren würde mich zum einen der Macho 90 und zum anderen der Thermalright True Spirit 120i. Einer der beiden müsste sich in meinem Testsystem auf einem Intel Xeon E3 1231v3 beweisen und zeigen was er kann. Neben dem Grundsätzlichen Zubehör und der Bedienungsanleitung wird wesentlicher Bestandteil meines Tests die Handhabung beim Einbau auf dem Sockel 1150 und dem Sockel FM2+ bzw AM3+ sein. Darüber hinaus muss sich  der Kühler in Abhängikeit von der Auslastung in Punkto Geräuschentwicklung und CPU Temperatur beweisen. Bebildern werde ich das ganze mit einer Fotostrecke meiner Eos 600d und die Temperaturtests werden mit hilfe von CPU-Z, Core Temp und dem 3D-Mark Firestike ausgewärtet. So ich hoffe ich kann euch dieses mal überzeugen mir Euer Vertrauen für einen Lesertest zu schenken. Im folgenden findet Ihr noch mein derzeitiges System auf welchem die Tests durchgeführt werden Bis dahin alles Gute und schöne Grüße sendet euch Ralf.

Testsystem:

Intel Xeon E3 1231v3
Gigabyte H97 HD3 Mainboard
Radeon HD 7850 mit 2 GB GDDR5
8GB Ram Dual-Kit
Be Quiet System Power 7- 450Watt
BeQuiet- Pure Rock CPU Kühler
Kingston SSD 120 GB
1TB Seagate HDD
750 GB Samsung Spinpoint 
LG DVD Brenner
Bit Fenix Neon Midi-Tower


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. März 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich möchte gerne den Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle testen. Das wäre mein erster Lesertest, allerdings habe ich hier im Forum bereits zwei Erfahrungsberichte veröffentlicht:

*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...sbericht-erste-wakue-gpu-cpu-mini-itx-pc.html[Erfahrungsbericht] Einfluss der GPU-Abwärme auf die CPU-Kühlung (Mini-ITX, AiO-GPU-Wakü)
**
Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht: Erste Wakü (GPU+CPU) in Mini-ITX PC

*Als Gehäuse kommt das Mini-ITX LianLi Q08 zusammen mit der CPU Xeon 1230V2 und der Grafikkarte Asus 670DCII zum Einsatz. Der hohe Kühler des vorhandene Speichers Corsair Vengeance kollidiert auf dem für den Test vorgesehen Asrock H77M-ITX mit dem Thermalright AXP-200, aber ich werde in diesem Fall den hohen Kühlkörper des Arbeitsspeichers entfernen und diesen Vorgang kurz beschreiben, was für mögliche Käufer des AXP-200 mit einem ähnlichen Problem zusätzlich interessant sein dürfte.

Die Kühlleistung wird mit den bereits vorhandenen und ebenfalls sehr gut für Mini-ITX Gehäuse geeigneten Kühlern Prolimatech Samuel 17 und Corsair H55 Kompaktwasserkühlung verglichen. Zusätzlich werde ich auf Punkte wie den Lieferumfang, die Montage des Kühlers und dabei evtl. auftretende Kompatibilitätsprobleme und die Lautstärke (kein Messergät vorhanden) eingehen. Der entsprechende Text zu den einzelnen Punkten wird jeweils mit Fotos ergänzt.


----------



## Emsch84 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi, ich möchte mich hiermit ebenfalls für den Thermalright CPU-Kühler Test bewerben.

Ich bin gelernter Informatikkaufmann und baue seid über 10 Jahren meine Computer selber.

Da mein Hauptsystem komplett mit Wasser gekühlt wird, käme für diesen Test mein etwas älteres zweites Sytem zum Einsatz.

Zurzeit wird dort ein übertakteter Intel Xeon E5440 (das Gegenstück zum Q9550) mit deutlich über 100Watt TDP von einem Thermalright IFX-14 inkl- HR-10! gekühlt.

Dieser ehemalige High-End Kühler ist prädestiniert für einen Vergleich mit einem aktuellen Top-Modell aus dem gleichen Haus.

Vernünftige Bilder und eine ordentliche Ausdrucksweise sind selbstverständlich.

Schwerpunkt des Testes: Kompatibilität und Einbau, Verarbeitung und Kühlleistung bei verschiedenen Lüfterdrehzahlen.

Falls ich in Frage kommen sollte würde ich gerne einen der Tower-Kühler (HR-02, Macho, Silver-Arrow oder True-Spirit) testen.

Über eine positive Antwort würde ich mich freuen. 

mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Watertouch (10. März 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest eines Thermalright CPU-Kühlers bewerben. Ich hatte schon Erfahrung mit vielen CPU-Kühlern, unter anderem Produkte aus dem Hause Noctua, Corsair, be Quiet!, sowie die Boxed Kühler von AMD und Intel. Mein besonderes Interesse liegt daran zu erfahren, bis zu welchem Grad die Passive Kühlung einer CPU realisierbar ist. Um dies zu erproben wäre der Thermalright Macho Zero ideal. Ich verfüge sowohl über ein Intel- als auch ein AMD basiertes Testsystem, wovon letzteres Tests mit diversen vorhandenen AMD Prozessoren ermöglicht, welche sich vom Einsteiger bis High-End Bereich erstrecken. Selbstverständlich werde ich ein besonderes Augenmerk auf qualitativ hochwertige Fotos, welche ich mit einer Spiegelreflexkamera aufnehmen möchte, legen. Zusätzliche Tabellen und Diagramme der Testergebnisse werde ich in den Testbericht einfließen lassen.

AMD basiertes Testsystem:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T, 
Mainboard: ASUS M5A99x v2.0
RAM: 16GB Kingston Low Profile CL9 1600MHz
PSU: CoolerMaster V850
Gehäuse: AeroCool xPredator x3 Avenger Edition
GPU: Gigabyte Windforce GTX 780 Ti
HDD: Western Digital WD10JPVT 1000GB
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB
zusätzliche Kühlung: 2xCorsair SP120 Quiet Edition ( optional)

Intel basiertes Testsystem:
CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1231v3
Mainboard: AsRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance
RAM: 16GB Kingston Low Profile CL9 1600MHz
PSU: CoolerMaster V850
Gehäuse: AeroCool xPredator x3 Avenger Edition
GPU: Gigabyte Windforce  GTX 780 Ti
HDD: Western Digital WD10JPVT 1000 GB
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB,

Vergleichskühler:
Corsair Hydro Series H75
Intel Boxed
AMD Boxed

Über eine Antwort Ihrerseids würde ich mich sehr freuen.

mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## retroelch (12. März 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*



> Ihr kennt euch gut mit CPU-Kühlern aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet einen Test eines Prozessorkühlers von Thermalright verfassen?



*[size=+1]Hiemit bewerbe ich mich für die "große Testaktion von Thermalright Teil 2"[/size]*

Da der letzte Leser-Test in Form einer Review über den _Thermalright AXP-100_ mir große Freude bereitet hat, würde ich mich über eine weitere Gelegenheit freuen.
Noch hinzu kommen Erfahrungen, die sich in _7 Jahren_ "Hobby-Schrauberei" angehäuft haben, welche sich bestimmt _gut_ in den Test einbringen lassen.  

Um meine sehr Kleine Sammlung zu erweitern würde ich mich für den *Thermalright True Spirit 140 BW Rev. A* Begeistern.
Alternativ würde mir auch der _Thermalright Macho 90_  zusagen. 
Da mir beim letzten mal _der Job_ viel Spaß gemacht hat, würde ich den _Thermalright True Spirit 140 BW Rev. A_ gerne mit seinem kleinem Bruder dem True Spirit 120m vergleichen. 

Wenn ich den _Kühler_ bekäme, müsste er sich in folgenden Punkten mit anderen Kühlern messen:

*-Lieferumfang* [Zubehör wie Lüfter-Adapter, Wärmeleitpaste, Werkzeug, Anleitung etc.]
*-Verarbeitung* [allgemeine Verarbeitung des Kühlkörpers und des Montagesystems, Qualität der Lüfter mit Aufnahmen etc.]
*-Subjektive Einschätzung* [Optik, Vergleich der Kühler, Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, etc.]
*-Kühlleistung* [mit Stocklüftern in verschiedenen Lastszenarien wie Idle, Prime95, Battlefield 4, Leage of Legends]
*-Montage *[Schwierigkeitsgrad ,Dauer, Stabilität etc.]

Da ich über eine "Open-Testbench" verfüge wird diese auch verwendet zusätztlich benutzte ich für alle Kühler die Arctic MX-4 Wärmeleitpaste.

*Als Tetst-Sytem:*

*CPU:* Intel Xeon 1231 V3
*PSU:* Be Quiet E9 500W
*VGA:* Palit GTX 970 Jetstream
*RAM:* Crucial Ballsistics Sport 8GB
*SSD:* Adata Premier Pro SP900 256GB
*HDD:* Segate Barracuda 1TB
*MB:* Asrock H97 Pro4



Für das System käme Win 8 Pro 64Bit zum Einsatz.
Vernümftige Bilder sollten dank *Canon EOS 600D* kein Problem darstellen.

Mit großer Freude wäre ich auch dieses mal gerne dabei. 


Viele Grüße,
_der kuschelige Elch aus einem verganenem Zeitalter_


----------



## lalaker (12. März 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Redaktion!

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um die Teilnahme am 2. Lesertest von Thermalright.

Schon im vergangenen Jahrtausend habe ich meinen ersten eigenen PC selbst zusammengebaut und daher inzwischen reichlich Erfahrung mit verschiedenster Hardware gesammelt. Er macht mir Spaß, im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis individuelle PCs zu assemblieren.

Gerne würde ich den *HR-02 Macho Rev. B* gegen meinen Noctua U14S antreten lassen. Auch wenn sie ein unterschiedliches Design haben, treten sie doch in der (beinahe) gleichen Gewichtsklasse an.

Mir geht es inzwischen nicht mehr darum, brachiale Kühlleistung für ein übertaktetes High-End-System zu haben, sondern viel mehr darum, einen potenten PC mit vernünftiger Leistung möglichst leise zu kühlen. Grundsätzlich darf bei mir kein Lüfter mit einer vierstelligen Umdrehungszahl laufen, ausgenommen die Lüfter der Grafikkarte. Das Netzteil läuft im semipassiven-Modus und bleibt dabei stets ohne Lüftergeräusch, auch unter Last.

Neben der reinen Kühlleistung lege ich im Test vor allem Wert auf die Montage und eine hohe RAM-Kompatibilität.

Mein Testsystem für den *HR-02 Macho Rev. B* entspricht dem System aus der Signatur.



*CPU:*  Intel i7 4770

*Mainboard:*  MSI Z87-G43

*RAM*:  Corsair Vengeance low 2x8 GB DDR3 1600

*SSD*:   Sandisk Ultra Plus 256 GB

*Grafikkarte*:     Sapphire 7870XT

*Netzteil*:   Corsair AX 760 (semipassiv)

*Gehäuse*:    Enermax Fulmo ST

*Gehäuselüfter: *   2x14 cm und 2x12 cm

Die Bilder würden mit einer Canon Powershot geschossen werden.

Als Alternative würde ich auch den *Macho 90* sehr interessant finden. Dieser müsste sich allerdings in einem AMD-System beweisen und gegen meinen alten Mugen 2 antreten. Hier sollte sich dann zeigen, ob ein moderner Kühler mit 90 mm Lüfter gegen ein ehemaliges High-End-Modell bestehen kann.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn auch Ion (neben mir) einen Lesertest machen darf, denn seine Reviews sind für mich vorbildlich.

 lalaker


----------



## Keinem (13. März 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich wünsche einen guten Abend  ,

innerhalb dieses Beitrags würde ich mich gerne als Lesertester bewerben. Ich schreibe in der nächsten Zeit wieder sehr viele Klausuren und da käme mir ein Kühler gerade recht. Das Schrauben, eventuell in Kombination mit Musik, kann sehr entspannen und einen guten Ausgleich darstellen .

Der zu kühlende Verbraucher ist ein übertakteter i5 4690K, welcher auf einem ASRock Z97M OC Formula betrieben wird. Genau dieses Testsystem wurde für den letzten Test eines Kühlers aus dem Hause Thermalright verwendet. Somit können die Temperaturen leicht gegenübergestellt werden  .

Favorisieren würde ich den Macho Zero. Ein Muss ist dies für mich jedoch nicht. Ehrlich gesagt würde ich mich über jeden anderen Kühler genauso freuen   .

Natürlich werde ich dem Test auch gute Fotos beiseite stellen. Dank D3300 und gut beleuchtetem Schreibtisch sollte dies keine Schwierigkeit verursachen  .

Ich freue mich schon auf die Bekanntgabe der Lesertestschreiber und wünsche allen viel Glück!

Beste Grüße wünscht,

8iosmod


----------



## JanFrederick (14. März 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Einen wunderschönen guten Nachmittag,

auch ich würde gerne an der Thermalright-Aktion mitmachen, um den "kleinen" Macho 90 in Konkurrenz zu den "kostenlosen" Boxed-Kühlern zu stellen.
Denn als Zusammensteller von low-budget Computern stellt sich ja oft die Frage, ob ein extra Kühler von Nöten ist und ob dessen Mehrwert in Bezug auf Kühlleistung und Lautstärke in einem angemessenen Verhältnis zum Preis steht.

Als Maschinenbaustudent macht es mir sehr Spaß mich mit technischen Dingen aller Art auseinander zu setzen und aussagekräftige Diagramme und Statistiken mit anschließender Analyse zu erstellen.

Für den Macho 90 habe ich mich aufgrund meines nicht übertaktbaren Testsystems entschieden, welches ich im folgenden aufliste:

Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3
Mainboard: MSI H97 PcMate
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Crucial (2x4GB)
SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB
Grafikkarte: Sapphire R9 270X
Netzteil: Sharkoon WPM600Bronze
Gehäuse: Zalman R1

Messen werde ich allerdings nicht nur mit synthetischen Benchmarks, sondern auch mit aktuellen Games, um den Prozessor "realistisch" zu belasten.
Zur Messung der Lautstärke besitze ich auch ein Messgerät(dB).

Über andere Kühlermodelle würde ich mich ebenso extrem freuen, jedoch das Augenmerk auf andere Leistungsmerkmale richten, wie z.B. die Auswirkung eines großen Kühlers, der eine nicht übertaktete CPU kühlt, auf das restliche System (Spannungswandler, Grafikkarte, ...).

Über eine positive Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen. 
Macht weiter so PCGH-Team!

Gruß
Jan Frederick


----------



## Rap0rta (15. März 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Heyjau
Ich benutze meinen Rechner hauptsächlich zum Schneiden mit Premiere und in Zukunft für weitere Anwendungen von Adobe. 
Unter anderem benutze ich ihn natürlich auch zum zocken, wobei mein aktueller kühler gerade an seine grenzen stößt. Daher würde ich mir sehr freuen wenn ich den True Spirit 140 BW Rev. A oder eines der anderen Produkte testen dürfte.

Mein System
Motherboard:             ASROCK 970 Extreme 4
Prozessor:                    AMD Athlon II X4 640, Sockel AM3
Grafikkarte:                MSI NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470
Arbeitsspeicher:       GEIL Ram 8GB (2x4GB)
Gehäuse:                      Aerocool Vx-e Pro Limited Edition Midi-Tower
Netzteil:                       Strike-X 800W 
SSD:                               Samsung SSD 840 Pro 120GB
SATA:                            WDC WD10 1TB
SATA:                            WDC WD32 320GB

MfG


----------



## b1te (16. März 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Nach Teil 1 möchte ich mich hiermit auch gerne für den zweiten Teil der Thermalright-Testaktion bewerben.

Der Test des AXP-100 Muscle hat mir viel Freude bereitet und ich hoffe, dass er auch dem ein oder anderen eine Entscheidungshilfe bei der Konfiguration leistungsstarker HTPCs sein kann.
Im Zuge des zweiten Teils möchte ich obigen Test gerne erweitern und untersuchen, wie sich die nächstgrößere Stufe Kühler in den Testumgebungen des ersten Tests schlägt. Hierzu würde ich gerne wahlweise den Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle oder den Macho 90 durch meinen Testparcours mit den folgenden 4 Szenarien jagen:

normale Spielelast mit Grid 2
Vollast CPU mit Prime95
Spielelast mit hoher CPU-Last (Setting abhängig von der CPU)
Vollast (Prime95 + Heaven-Benchmark)

Der zu testende Kühler muss sich dabei wie auch der AXP-100 in folgenden Testsystemen bewähren:
System1


CPU: Q8400 @OC und @stock
GPU: Geforce GTX 570 @ Accelero Twin Turbo
Gehäuse: Silverstone LC17 bzw. Fractal Design Define R4
System 2


CPU: 2600K @OC und @stock
GPU: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 780 Ghz-Edition, GTX 570 @ Twin Turbo
Gehäuse: Silverstone LC17 und Fractal Design Define R4

Zusätzlich zum ersten Test möchte ich den AXP-200 bzw. den Macho 90 im R4 gegen einen ausgewachsenen Noctua NH-D14 antreten lassen, um festzustellen für wen sich ein entsprechend teurer Doppeltower-Kühler überhaupt lohnt.


Viele Grüße und allen weiten Bewerbern viel Glück!
Euer,
b1te


----------



## MaxthonFan (20. März 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Einen schönen gute(n) Abend, Nacht, Morgen, Tag, oder wann auch immer dies gelesen werden sollte,

Hiermit möchte ich mich für einen Platz bei der großen Testaktion von Thermalright bewerben.

Zur Zeit bin ich in Besitz eines AMD FX 8350 Prozessors, welcher von einem Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 gekühlt wird.
Ich benutzte meinen PC ausschließlich für Gaming und Videobearbeitung und bin gewillt, mittels Übertaktung eine möglichst hohe Leistung aus meinem Prozessor herauszukitzeln. 
Ich behaupte einmal, viele hier werden wissen, dass mein Prozessor nicht gerade der "coolste" Vertreter seiner Art ist und deshalb habe ich mich damals auch für den Freezer 13 entschlossen. 
Ich interessiere mich schon seit Längerem für den *Thermalright HR-02 Macho*, habe ihn auch einigen Bekannten empfohlen und würde nun gerne meine Chance nutzen, diesen (in der *Rev. B*) gegen meinen Freezer 13 antreten zu lasssen.
Leider habe ich noch nicht sehr viel Erfahrung in diesem Forum sammeln können, allerdings denke ich, dass dies kein allzu großes Problem darstellen sollte.

Falls es in irgendeiner Weise relevant sein sollte, mein PC setzt sich folgerndermaßen zusammen:

*

 AMD FX 8350 @ AC Freezer 13
 GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3
 ASUS Radeon R9 290X
 Rest siehe Profilseite
*

Das alles verstaut in einem kleinen MIDI Tower sollten dem Prozessorkühler ordentlich was abverlangen. 


Ich habe schon den ein oder anderen PC zusammengebaut und verstehe grundsetzlich einiges von der Materie. Die Installation eines CPU-Kühlers ist eine Aufgabe, die ich zu meistern vermöge.
Dazu bin ich auch in Besitz einer digitalen Kamera und einer geeigneten Umgebung, um meine Erfolge und, hoffentlich seltener,  Misserfolge, sowie Testergebnisse zu dokumentieren.

Sollte ich auserwählt werden, den *Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B* testen zu dürfen, würde ich auf folgende Sachen achten und die Ergebnisse mit denen des Freezer 13 vergleichen:

*

 Lieferumfang
 Verarbeitung/Wertigkeit
 Erscheinungsbild und Aussehen
 Kühlleistung - Sowohl mit, als auch ohne Übertaktung
 Geräuschentwicklung
*

Zum Testen der Kühlleistung werde ich mich sowohl einigen Lasttests, als auch alltäglichen Spieletests bedienen.
Da ich über eine recht gute sprachliche Gewandtheit verfüge, würde es mir eine Freude bereiten, einen ausführlichen Testbericht schreiben zu dürfen. 


Ich hoffe, dass meine Bewerbung Gehör findet und wünsche noch allen weiteren Teilnehmern viel Erfolg.

Herzlichst
MaxthonFan


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (22. März 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

So, liebe Leute!

Ich möchte mich dann auch hier mal für einen Lesertest bewerben. Ich persönlich habe noch keinen Lesertest geschrieben, habe aber genug Erfahrung, um Benches zu erzeugen und Grafiken zu erzeugen, die meine Messergebnisse untermauern. Ich würde mich für den Thermalright Silver Arrow bewerben, um sowohl einen Test in schriftlicher, als auch in visueller Form als Video erstellen zu können.
Des Weiteren würde ich mich aber auch sehr über die Möglichkeit den Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B zu testen freuen. Hier besteht mein Vorteil darin, ihn mit dem Vorgängermodell vergleichen zu können.
Ich kenne mich mit Hardware gut genug aus, um die getesteten CPU-Kühler auch Stresstests unterziehen zu können. Im folgenden möchte ich daher auch darlegen, wie ich vorgehen würde, doch zunächst möchte ich anmerken, mit welcher Hardware getestet würde.

Hardware:
Intel i7-4770K (einmal im Standard 3,5 GHz-Modus, einmal übertaktet auf mindestens 4,0 GHz)
auf einem Gigabyte GAZ87X-UD3H und in Verbindung mit einer 
NVidia Geforce GTX TITAN Black (für anspruchsvolle), sowie mit einer
NVidia Geforce GTX 770 (für low-Budget-Käufer)

Testverlauf:
Ein Lesertest bei mir würde wie folgt ablaufen:
0. Lieferumfang, Verpackung, Einbau, Sonstiges
1. Temperatur unter Standardtakt (Thermalright Macho vs. Silver Arrow ITX) bei normaler Auslastung
2. Temperatur übertaktet (Thermalright Macho vs. Silver Arrow ITX) bei normaler Auslastung
3. Benchmarks (mit Grafiken)
4. Spieletests mit Temperaturen & Framerates im Vergleich (Thermalright Macho vs. Silver Arrow ITX) 
5. Spieletests mit Framerates im Vergleich mit verschiedenen Grafikkarten (um auch Hardwarelimitierung hervorzuheben)
6. Fazit und Empfehlung

Es wäre mir persönlich auch möglich, den Test auf einem PC mit älterer Hardware (i7 älterer Generation) durchzuführen, sollte das erwünscht sein.
Ich hoffe, mit dieser kurzen Darlegung meiner Hardware und meines Testmusters beeindruckt zu haben und würde mich freuen, von den zuständigen Redakteurinnen und Redakteuren zu einem Test eingeladen zu werden.

Freundlichste Grüße,

Sebastian B


----------



## Watertouch (1. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Streikt gerade die Post? Mache mir ein bisschen sorgen  da das Paket noch nicht gekommen ist


----------



## Gripschi (1. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Ja die Streikt aktuell.


----------



## b1te (1. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Da unser Paketbote die Pakte gerne mal in die nächste Filiale bringt ohne eine Nachricht zu hinterlassen, würde ich mich generell darüber freuen, wenn wir hier eine Nachricht bekommen, sobald der Versand erfolgt ist. Bei einem Admin im (wohlverdienten) Urlaub denk ich aber, dass es eh noch ein paar Tage dauern könnte, bis ein Versand erfolgt.


----------



## sav (2. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Falls es euch beruhigt, ich habe auch noch kein Paket erhalten.


----------



## lalaker (2. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*



sav schrieb:


> Falls es euch beruhigt, ich habe auch noch kein Paket erhalten.



Ich auch nicht


----------



## Ion (2. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Habt ein wenig Geduld. Sofern ihr die Bestätigung per PN bekommen habt, wird alles in die Wege geleitet.
Die 4 Wochen Testdauer beginnen ohnehin erst mit Erhalt der Ware.


----------



## Watertouch (4. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Alles Klar!


----------



## Thermalright-Support (9. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

So, kurze Rückmeldung. Wir hatten noch bis nach Ostern gewartet, weil es (immer) noch Leute gibt, die sich nicht gemeldet haben. Der Versand der Kühler erfolgt dann aber morgen. Die Verzögerung bitten wir zu entschuldigen, es sollten halt alle zusammen die Kühler bekommen. Wie Ion schon sagte, beginnt der Testzeitraum mit Erhalt der Kühler.


----------



## sav (9. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Falls sich niemand mehr finden sollte würde ich mich auch zu einem Roundup bereit erklären.


----------



## Straycatsfan (9. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich stelle mich auch mal als Ersatz zur Verfügung bei mangelnden  Rückmeldungen. .)


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Danke für eure Angebote. Es liegen alle Zusagen vor, in einigen Fällen haben sich aber noch Rückfragen ergeben bzw. sie werden aktuell geklärt. 
Der Testzeitraum verlängert sich übrigens bis zum 10. Mai.

Hier die Übersicht der Tester:

AXP-200:
Lios Nudin
b1te

HR-02 Macho Rev. B:
lalaker
MaxthonFan

Macho 90:
retroelch
JanFrederick

Macho Zero:
gorgeous188
Watertouch

Silver Arrow ITX:
Emsch84
SebastianB-Photo

True Spirit 120i:
limon1232011
8iosmod

True Spirit 140 BW Rev. A:
sav
Killer


----------



## retroelch (11. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Kühler ist grade angekommen.


----------



## limon1232011 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Kühler kam heut nachmittag mit der Post Danke schon mal dafür, geht heut gleich an mit den ersten Eindrücken.


----------



## Watertouch (11. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Meiner ist auch heute Morgen gekommen. Ich hab mir nur gedacht: habt ihr Flügel oder so?  
Das ging schon extrem Schnell. Jetzt muss ich aber noch auf die WLP warten die ich am Dienstag bei MF bestellt habe xD Hatte nicht damit gerechnet 
Ich habe aber noch eine Frage wegen der Danksagung: Hat Thermalright selbst die Kühler zur Verfügung gestellt oder PC Cooling?


----------



## gorgeous188 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Vermutlich PC Cooling, denn Paket, Klebeband und Rechnung sind vom Shop. Die Lepa Lüfter habe ich hingegen direkt von Thermaltake bekommen.


----------



## b1te (14. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Meines Wissens wird der deutsche Thermalright-Support von PC-Cooling übernommen... Zumindest kamen Teile die ich hier über den Support via PN geordert hatte dann letztlich ebenfalls von PC-Cooling.
Und nebenbei: Mein Kühler kam ebenfalls Samstag mit der Post an, erste Tests sind am laufen.


----------



## Ion (14. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich bin bereits gespannt auf eure Lesertests


----------



## gorgeous188 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich hatte gerade das Makro-Objektiv an der SLR. Mit entgeht nichts 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JanFrederick (15. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Bei mir ist leider noch kein Testmuster eingegangen


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (15. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Testmuster ist auch heute gekommen!  Ich werd gleich mal loslegen!


----------



## Watertouch (15. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*



JanFrederick schrieb:


> Bei mir ist leider noch kein Testmuster eingegangen


Immer noch nicht? Meins ist da seit Samstag Morgen :O


----------



## lalaker (15. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Kühler ist auch heute angekommen.


----------



## JanFrederick (16. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Immer noch nicht? Meins ist da seit Samstag Morgen :O



Ja deshalb habe ich mir schon sorgen gemacht, aber da es bei anderen auch erst gestern angekommen ist, ist es halb so schlimm  Habe nur den Verdacht gehabt, dass DHL, wie schon oft, die Pakete irgendwo deponiert ohne mich zu benachrichtigen


----------



## Thermalright-Support (16. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

JanFrederick - Du hast Post.


----------



## Watertouch (16. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Ist ja schön das es gekommen ist. Habe allerdings mal wieder eine Frage: Wie sollen wir euch beweisen das wir die Bilder selbst aufgenommen haben? Müssen wir einen Schnipsel mit unserem Namen in Bild halten? Außerdem: gibt es eine bevorzugte Auflösung?


----------



## gorgeous188 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Öh... Jungs... ich hab da ein Problem.
Der/die/das Fan Duct passt nicht in mein Gehäuse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo soll da noch ein Fan Duct hin? Da passt gerade noch mein Daumen dazwischen 
Ich habe mal testweise den Lüfter nach drausen gehängt, aber das sieht schon sehr abenteuerlich aus am SilentWings2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem kann ich jetzt das linke Seitenteil nicht mehr schließen...


----------



## Watertouch (19. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Wofür denn auch 2 Fan Ducts? Ich habe nur einen xD
edit: oh habs falsch verstanden.
Ich habe meinen mit nem Föhn erwärmt sodass ich den etwas komprimieren konnte.


----------



## gorgeous188 (25. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Gibt es das Montagekit (8 Schrauben, Backplate, Leiterschutzfolie und 4 Gewinde) auch einzeln zum Nachkaufen?
Nein ich habe nichts kaputt gemacht, ich hätte gern noch ein zweites Kit für einen anderen Kühler.


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

[Lesertest] Thermalright AXP 200 Muscle 

Kann jemand von den Moderatoren/Administratoren bitte noch in Anleitungen, wichtige Praxis- und Test-Artikel in [Lesertest] Thermalright AXP 200 Muscle den Text "Lesertest: Thermalright AXP 200 Muscle" mit dem Lesertest im Unterforum "Luftkühlung" verbinden.

Ich habe die fehlende Verlinkung erst nach dem Verschieben des Artikels bemerkt und kann es jetzt selber nicht mehr ändern.

Danke.


----------



## Ion (27. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Danke.



Ist erledigt


----------



## gorgeous188 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich habe fertig:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/387265-lesertest-lautlos-passiv-macho-zero.html


----------



## sav (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Review ist auch fertig.

Viel Spaß beim Lesen.


----------



## retroelch (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Am letzten tag möchte ich mein Review auch mal verlinken.


----------



## Keinem (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Ich habe ganz vergessen, mein Review hier zu verlinken  .

Dann möchte ich das natürlich einmal nachholen  : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/388556-review-thermalright-true-spirit-120-i.html


----------



## lalaker (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Na dann verlinke ich meinen Test eben auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie sich der Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B gegen den Noctua U14S geschlagen habt, ist hier nachzulesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/388456-lesertest_-thermalright-hr-02-macho-rev-b.html


----------



## Watertouch (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

So hier habt ihr meinen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/386535-review-thermalright-macho-zero.html


----------



## b1te (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Hier ist übrigens noch der Link zu meinem Review: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/388799-lesertest-thermalright-axp-200-muscle.html


----------



## limon1232011 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Gute Idee, das Review auch hier im Thread zu verlinken Von daher hier geht es zu meinem: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...nz-schoen-schraeg-der-kleine.html#post7272960


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 2): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 14 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Jetzt hätt' ichs fast vergessen: Seit ein paar Tagen ist mein Test ja auch online: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-arrow-itx-besser-als-der-macho-rev-02-a.html


----------

